# Corazon estrujado



## Queen_Elizabeth

Qualcuno sa dirmi cosa significa "corazon estrujado"?
Il contesto:
Miss Donovan no queria parecer una mujer debil y con el corazon estrujado.
Miss Donovan non voleva sembrare una donna debole e con... 
Grazie!


----------



## Neuromante

Ese no es el contexto. Es simplemente la frase donde aparece la palabra, algo muy distinto.

El contexto es saber si el novio la ha dejado, si su carácter la lleva a estar siempre angustiada, si -En cambio- la lleva a ser depresiva...


----------



## Queen_Elizabeth

Miss Donovan llevo su hija al hospital. La enfermera le dijo que mejor si la dejaba sola, que ella misma se encargaba de la niña. Entonces se fue. Miss Donovan no queria parecer una mujer debil y con el corazon estrujado.
Miss Donovan portò sua figlia all'ospedale. L'infermiera le disse che era meglio se la lasciava sola, che lei stessa si sarebbe occupata della piccola. E allora se ne andò. Non voleva sembrare una donna debole e con...


----------



## kreiner

La traduzione più letterale sarebbe "cuore strizzato".


----------



## 0scar

Esto es de "La vita nuda " de un tal L. Pirandello.
"Col *cuore strizzato* da un'angoscia inesplicabile, confuso e avvilito, Martino Lori se n'andava"

Pero ojo que es de Google, y ahí escribe cualquiera, mejor esperar la opinion de algun forista.


----------



## honeyheart

Queen_Elizabeth said:


> Miss Donovan no queria parecer una mujer debil *y con el corazon estrujado*.


El sentido es "e col cuore stretto nella morsa dell'angoscia". 

En cuanto a la traducción de "estrujado", no sé qué verbo se usaría naturalmente en italiano para este caso.


----------



## lacrimae

Queen_Elizabeth said:


> Miss Donovan llevo su hija al hospital. La enfermera le dijo que mejor si la dejaba sola, que ella misma se encargaba de la niña. Entonces se fue. Miss Donovan no queria parecer una mujer debil y con el corazon estrujado.
> Miss Donovan portò sua figlia all'ospedale. L'infermiera le disse che era meglio se la lasciava sola, che lei stessa si sarebbe occupata della piccola. E allora se ne andò. Non voleva sembrare una donna debole e con...


 
 En español no se usa la expresión "corazón estrujado" sino "corazón oprimido" que son dos significados válidos para traducir el verbo italiano strizzare. Se estruja la uva, pero el corazón se oprime. ,creo yo.
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Pues por aquí sí que se usa; además de _corazón apachurrado_, mucho más coloquial.

Saludos y felicidades.


----------



## annapo

In italiano il cuore non è _strizzato_ ma *spezzato*, è l'espressione idiomatica che in italiano indica uno stato d'animo affranto, depresso, oppresso dall'angosica, dall'ansia, dalla paura, un dolore molto intenso.

_Miss Donovan no queria parecer una mujer debil y con el corazon estrujado._
_Miss Donovan non voleva sembrare una donna debole e con il cuore spezzato_


----------



## infinite sadness

Il cuore spezzato es el corazon partio.


----------



## annapo

infinite sadness said:


> Il cuore spezzato es el corazon partio.


 
In questo caso la madre che accorre al capezzale della figlia ammalata ha il cuore spezzato... come altro lo definiresti?


----------



## infinite sadness

Non saprei, forse a pezzi.


----------



## Neuromante

Con el corazón estrujado no expresa lo mismo que con el corazón roto o con el corazón partido. Las tres expresiones se basan en imágenes distintas. Habría que ve como resulta más clara la idea en italiano. Yo personalmente, si oigo "cuore spezzato" no pienso en lo mismo que dice el texto. Tampoco "a pezzi" me cuadra


Por cierto: Es corazón *partido* Lo de "partío" es la letra de una canción o un error grave (Que seguro que la academia lo da por válido, pero visto las aberraciones que está dando por válidas de un tiempo a esta parte...)


----------



## annapo

il testo dice: *non voleva sembrare una donna debole e con il cuore spezzato*, ovvero non voleva apparire in una condizione di fragilità emotiva, ansia e depressione (per la figlia), tale da non essere in grado di fronteggiare (in modo adeguato, dignitoso ecc) la situazione.

E' una frase che ha perfettamente senso.


----------



## Neuromante

Claro que tiene sentido, nadie dice lo contrario. Pero no es el mismo que tiene la frase española. No siente dolor, siente congoja, que es distinto.


----------



## infinite sadness

Neuromante said:


> Con el corazón estrujado no expresa lo mismo que con el corazón roto o con el corazón partido. Las tres expresiones se basan en imágenes distintas. Habría que ve como resulta más clara la idea en italiano. Yo personalmente, si oigo "cuore spezzato" no pienso en lo mismo que dice el texto. Tampoco "a pezzi" me cuadra
> 
> 
> Por cierto: Es corazón *partido* Lo de "partío" es la letra de una canción o un error grave (Que seguro que la academia lo da por válido, pero visto las aberraciones que está dando por válidas de un tiempo a esta parte...)


Esatto, era la letra de una canción, però bella. 

Forse corazon estrujado corrisponde a "cuore stretto", in italiano esiste l'espressione "ti si stringe il cuore". Un'altra espressione italiana è "con il cuore in gola", non so se c'è pure in spagnolo.


----------



## 0scar

_Cuore spezzatto -> corazón roto o destrozado_ (adjetivos muy comunes para el corazón)
_Con il cuore in gola -> con el corazón en la boca_ ( expresión muy común)

_Partío, destrozao_,_ estrujao_, etc. en vez de _partido, destrozado_, estrujado etc., es un modo más o menos común de hablar, depende de la época y de la zona, en todo el mundo de habla castellana.


----------



## Waldesca

> Por cierto: Es corazón *partido* Lo de "partío" es la letra de una canción o un error grave (Que seguro que la academia lo da por válido, pero visto las aberraciones que está dando por válidas de un tiempo a esta parte...)


Es el título de una canción. En la web oficial de Alejandro Sanz dice _Corazón partío_. Debería ser 'Corazón partido' pero ya sabes que en Andalucía, en otras regiones españolas (aunque no precisamente en Castilla) y en muchos paises cuya lengua oficial es el español no se suele pronunciar la < d > intervocálica.


0scar said:


> _Partío, destrozao_,_ estrujao_, etc. en vez de _partido, destrozado_, estrujado etc., es un modo más o menos común de hablar, depende de la época y de la zona, en todo el mundo de habla castellana.


----------



## Neuromante

La omisión de la "D" en el sufijo "ido" es un error, lo cometa uno o un millón de hispano-parlantes, en este caso no se trata de un localismo. Y en este foro se pide que se escriba correctamente para evitar llevar a error a los que están aprendiendo el idioma.


----------



## Azzurra

honeyheart said:


> El sentido es "e col cuore stretto nella morsa dell'angoscia".
> 
> En cuanto a la traducción de "estrujado", no sé qué verbo se usaría naturalmente en italiano para este caso.



Concordo con l'interpretazione di honeyheart, io direi *con il cuore in una morsa*, per mantenere il senso di "cuore stretto" (che in un dizionario di italiano antico è segnalata come frase colloquiale, ma ora non penso sia tanto comune, per lo meno a me dà l'idea di frase zoppicante e non la sento come frase usuale...) e, al contempo, non snaturi il ritmo della frase... 
Non so, è solo un'idea... 
Un saluto e buon proseguimento di traduzione


----------



## Geviert

annapo said:


> il testo dice: *non voleva sembrare una donna debole e con il cuore spezzato*, ovvero non voleva apparire in una condizione di fragilità emotiva, ansia e depressione (per la figlia), tale da non essere in grado di fronteggiare (in modo adeguato, dignitoso ecc) la situazione.
> 
> E' una frase che ha perfettamente senso.



salve,

sono pienamente d'accordo con Annapo. _Cuore spezzato_ può bastare in questo caso e senza dover essere troppo puntigliosi sulle sfumature delle forme castigliane. Tradurre, poi, letteralmente in questo caso, cercando la perfetta corrispondenza semantica, non solo è inutile, è anche volontariamente ozioso. Si rischia, poi, di cadere nell'essato contrario: tradurre in un italiano lezioso e artificioso che nessuno scrive. Per il resto,_ cuore spezzato_ non vuol dire banalmente soltanto "roto", "partido" e basta, ma esprime una condizione di fragilità emotiva particolare, segnata dall'ansia e  dalla depressione, proprio nel significato del verbo spagnolo _estrujar_ (DRAE).


----------

